# Timberland Motohomes are moving.



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Timberland are moving from their works at Kirmington to a larger factory in S****horpe. They should have been installed now but some travelling folk got in one night and stripped out all the cable/wiring.

Their new address is 

3 Dunlop Way,
Queensway Industrial Estate
S****horpe
DN16 3RN

It is situated in the east of S****horpe just of the M180/A18.

There's also a Morrisons close by for shopping.

Don


----------

